# What is the Best Linux Distro?



## Coram Deo (Mar 3, 2008)

I will be soon finally retiring all my microsoft applications for I dare not even think of installing Vista.....

So my question is.. What is the best Linux Distro? Would it be Ubuntu? or some else..... I have had experience with Red hat before and Gentoo...

Also

What is the best Gnome GUI? Would it be Baryl for Ubuntu?

Thoughts, Opinions, Solicitations? 

Michael


----------



## JOwen (Mar 3, 2008)

Ubuntu is the best in my opinion, putting Microsoft to shame in both appearance and functionality. We run Ubuntu on 2 of our computers, the third, running Suse 10. Both are great.
I use Compiz not Baryl for Ubuntu.
Linux Rocks!!!

Check out Ubuntu Vs. Vista. No comparison.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ]YouTube - WINDOWS VISTA AERO VS LINUX UBUNTU BERYL[/ame]


----------



## danmpem (Mar 3, 2008)

Here is a post a out up a while back:


danmpem said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Dan,
> ...



***I gotta go to class, but I'll be back to finish this***


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 3, 2008)

Does Baryl or even Compiz come ready in the Ubuntu Distro? Or do I have to get them from their websites and install them?







JOwen said:


> Ubuntu is the best in my opinion, putting Microsoft to shame in both appearance and functionality. We run Ubuntu on 2 of our computers, the third, running Suse 10. Both are great.
> I use Compiz not Baryl for Ubuntu.
> Linux Rocks!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## JOwen (Mar 3, 2008)

You can download them through the Synaptic package manager under System> Administration.


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 3, 2008)

How is the ease of Ubuntu?

My Linux skills are a bit rusty especially for command lines... It has been 5 years since I last played with Linux and it was Red Hat....





JOwen said:


> You can download them through the Synaptic package manager under System> Administration.


----------



## Civbert (Mar 3, 2008)

thunaer said:


> How is the ease of Ubuntu?
> 
> My Linux skills are a bit rusty especially for command lines... It has been 5 years since I last played with Linux and it was Red Hat....
> 
> ...



If you can do Windows, you can do Ubuntu. You don't need to mess with the command line if you don't want. I'm sure you need to know Linux commands to do more advanced stuff, but I found amongst everything you need to do (the stuff you do with windows all the time) you can do in Ubuntu. It's very Windows user friendly.


I agree, Ubuntu is probably one of the best distros. I would not hesitate to recommend it to someone who whats to try Linux, but is afraid of the command line. I've got it as on my machine with Windows too, as a duel boot system. (Dual-booting is another issue all together!  )

I'm even thinking I'd like to put my kids on Ubuntu when I eventually get them new PCs. 

One big downside - I can't run e-Sword on it. But I can run the Sword from Crosswire Bible.


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah I use to Duel Boot all the time... But I grew out of that after a while......

What I want to try to do is hunt down a hard drive around here and test Ubuntu out first and install Wine and some other programs and try to get a few of my windows based applications that I use that does not exist in Linux to run.... It is only 1 or 2 programs... But I would like to install it first and test it all before I format my system.... Too much to lose and lost of my originally installation files... 





Civbert said:


> thunaer said:
> 
> 
> > How is the ease of Ubuntu?
> ...


----------



## David_A_Reed (Mar 3, 2008)

You can start out by running Ubuntu as a "live" CD without installing. The free 7.10 disk will allow you to run live or install, whichever you choose.

I've used SuSe, RedHat, Knoppix and Ubuntu -- and agree with others here that Ubuntu is by far the easiest to use and the best.

David


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 3, 2008)

David_A_Reed said:


> You can start out by running Ubuntu as a "live" CD without installing. The free 7.10 disk will allow you to run live or install, whichever you choose.
> 
> I've used SuSe, RedHat, Knoppix and Ubuntu -- and agree with others here that Ubuntu is by far the easiest to use and the best.
> 
> David



Where would one get a copy of said "free 7.10 disk"?


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 3, 2008)

I am not familiar with the concept of Live CD... Could you Elaborate on it? Also I am sure you would be able to find said Live CD at the Ubuntu Site?

What are the limitations of Live CD?
Please give more details on it?

Thanks,
Michael




David_A_Reed said:


> You can start out by running Ubuntu as a "live" CD without installing. The free 7.10 disk will allow you to run live or install, whichever you choose.
> 
> I've used SuSe, RedHat, Knoppix and Ubuntu -- and agree with others here that Ubuntu is by far the easiest to use and the best.
> 
> David


----------



## tcalbrecht (Mar 3, 2008)

thunaer said:


> I am not familiar with the concept of Live CD... Could you Elaborate on it? Also I am sure you would be able to find said Live CD at the Ubuntu Site?
> 
> What are the limitations of Live CD?
> Please give more details on it?
> ...



From the site:



> A LiveCD is a special version of Ubuntu (or Linux in general) that is built to run only off the CD without needing to be installed. This makes a great tool to test hardware, do system recovery or show new people Ubuntu. As of Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake), you can also install off the LiveCD.



The LiveCD needs to be downloaded from the Ubuntu site and burned to a CD as an ISO image suitable for booting.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 3, 2008)

Civbert said:


> If you can do Windows, you can do Ubuntu. You don't need to mess with the command line if you don't want. I'm sure you need to know Linux commands to do more advanced stuff, but I found amongst everything you need to do (the stuff you do with windows all the time) you can do in Ubuntu. It's very Windows user friendly.
> 
> 
> I agree, Ubuntu is probably one of the best distros. I would not hesitate to recommend it to someone who whats to try Linux, but is afraid of the command line. I've got it as on my machine with Windows too, as a duel boot system. (Dual-booting is another issue all together!  )
> ...



Is it relatively simple to connect the computer to a home network? I have an older computer that I may install Ubuntu on. Will it play nicely with the other Windows machines on my network?


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Mar 3, 2008)

I usually end up at the Ubuntu forum, if I don't start there at the beginning. The archives are immense, and most on that discussion board are very helpful.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 3, 2008)

Are there case studies or lists of software that run without problems on Linux. Will Adobe products run, MS Word, etc?


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 3, 2008)

DVD Movies? I hear that Linux movie players can not play some DVD Movies because of decrypting issues.......

We do not own a TV and do not want to own one... We occasionally watch a nice family based movie from the computer screen... So since I bought these DVDs and I own them what is the best way to get them to work on Linux?

I know a CSS lib file works... but what is the best version... a Brother in law has one for his linux system but it only works half the time.... So which is the best...


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 3, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Are there case studies or lists of software that run without problems on Linux. Will Adobe products run, MS Word, etc?



Some will running WINE - a Windows emulation SW package - it is integrated into Ubuntu.

Couple of thoughts:

Ubuntu is good - Kubuntu (Ubuntu with the KDE desktop GUI) I think is better for those just starting out.

I actually have a USB drive with Puppy Linux and KDE - it is a little quirky, but super fast! 

For alternative software - see here


----------



## JOwen (Mar 3, 2008)

Civbert said:


> thunaer said:
> 
> 
> > How is the ease of Ubuntu?
> ...



Brother,

I run E-Sword on Ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOwen (Mar 3, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > Are there case studies or lists of software that run without problems on Linux. Will Adobe products run, MS Word, etc?
> ...



I love Puppy! We have it on an old p3.


----------



## Civbert (Mar 3, 2008)

JOwen said:


> Brother,
> 
> I run E-Sword on Ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!



Wow! How do you do that? Are you using WINE or some other Windows emulator?!?


----------



## JOwen (Mar 3, 2008)

Civbert said:


> JOwen said:
> 
> 
> > Brother,
> ...



I used wine, and followed the instructions here.

Blessings!


----------



## danmpem (Mar 3, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> David_A_Reed said:
> 
> 
> > You can start out by running Ubuntu as a "live" CD without installing. The free 7.10 disk will allow you to run live or install, whichever you choose.
> ...



Here.




Southern Presbyterian said:


> Civbert said:
> 
> 
> > If you can do Windows, you can do Ubuntu. You don't need to mess with the command line if you don't want. I'm sure you need to know Linux commands to do more advanced stuff, but I found amongst everything you need to do (the stuff you do with windows all the time) you can do in Ubuntu. It's very Windows user friendly.
> ...



One of the reasons Ubuntu is praised for being a great "out-of-the-box" distro is because that is exactly what it is: a great toy that functions right after it is taken out of the box - batteries included and everything.

The preloaded networking features on Ubuntu are pretty slick. The network manager works with all wired networking cards, and the distro is preloaded with lots of wireless drivers. Bottom line, once you're online, it's not difficult connecting to other Windows computers in your home.



NaphtaliPress said:


> Are there case studies or lists of software that run without problems on Linux. Will Adobe products run, MS Word, etc?



This might be what you're looking for.




thunaer said:


> DVD Movies? I hear that Linux movie players can not play some DVD Movies because of decrypting issues.......
> 
> We do not own a TV and do not want to own one... We occasionally watch a nice family based movie from the computer screen... So since I bought these DVDs and I own them what is the best way to get them to work on Linux?
> 
> I know a CSS lib file works... but what is the best version... a Brother in law has one for his linux system but it only works half the time.... So which is the best...



This might help.


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 3, 2008)

Having alittle trouble here.... Took me more then 4 hours with only 36 kb/s

Finally finished and burned the image using Nero...

Rebooted computer so I can start cd live and Ubuntu boot menu came up... But every action I took it said Could not find install CD and the only option is the reboot button....

Any clue....


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 3, 2008)

Nevermind at this point.. I feel sheepish......

My download never finished and was messed up the last 40 mgs of download... I burned an incomplete ISO.......


Should have MD5SUMed it.......


----------



## danmpem (Mar 3, 2008)

Download and install this. And then download and open this.

You should get the fastest download speeds by doing it this way.


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 4, 2008)

BitLord..... Yikes...... 

Try BitTornado.... Much better then BitLord... 

But I was unaware there was Ubuntu in a torrent format.....



Thanks... But I redownload the entire file last night at another mirror site and took less then 20 minutes and got the Live CD to works..... HooRah.... 





danmpem said:


> Download and install this. And then download and open this.
> 
> You should get the fastest download speeds by doing it this way.


----------



## danmpem (Mar 4, 2008)

Awesome. I haven't tried BitTornado yet. What are the benefits of using it over the others?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 5, 2008)

*Ubuntu Works*

Cool!

I downloaded the Ubuntu Live CD this evening and with in 5 minutes of inserting it into my CD drive I'm online and posting on the PB.

How cool is that?! 

I believe I'll install this puppy on my old Dell PC and see what I can make of it.


----------



## danmpem (Mar 5, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Cool!
> 
> I downloaded the Ubuntu Live CD this evening and with in 5 minutes of inserting it into my CD drive I'm online and posting on the PB.
> 
> ...



Now that you're on Ubuntu, you are now equipped to enjoy Knoppix Live. Seriously, enjoy it. It's amazing!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 9, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Cool!
> 
> I downloaded the Ubuntu Live CD this evening and with in 5 minutes of inserting it into my CD drive I'm online and posting on the PB.
> 
> ...







Never mind....


----------

